# 2 big trout!!



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

Well today we fished east bay! We had some good results..we fished with jesse arsola and my dad my friend Spur Eury tagged along! It was the annual TPT Turfgrass producers of texas tournament! We took first with a 33lb 3oz stringer! We could only weigh in 5 trout 2 reds and 1 flounder but we had 14 trout 3 reds and 1 flounder!! Today was a good day!!!!! I mean GOOD!!!Ill write the story up later! 

Spurs fish was 28inches 7lbs 1oz
mine was 25inches 6lbs5oz

Tell me what you think!!


----------



## boom!

geeze son, congrats! You should have smiled though! lol


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

i did...


----------



## KID5150

Are you serious? Great job to you both. Josh i always enjoy your post and i am sure there are many more to come. Keep up the good work kid.









Kid5150


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

thanks yeah we had a great day on the water!! yeah it is great to be young and winning fishing tournaments already!


----------



## let's talk fishin

Congrats that some awesome trout.


----------



## luna nueva

Nice Fish you guys. Gotta love those East Matty big girls. I think I am going to try to make it down this weekend.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

ok yeah it was good we had alot of bait and fish! they were all over the place!!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

congrats on awesome trout...nice pics too


----------



## stonedawg

looks like you have a wall mount


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

thanks yeah it wuz awesome!!


----------



## Garwood57

Great job, boys!!


----------



## spook jr

My dad fished the TPT today also and had some nice trout but not that nice.Thay had one around 27in and another around 26in but only had one small red that killed the over all stringer. I think thay came in fourth or something.


----------



## 100% Texan

awesome fishing Josh


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

Good job Josh !


----------



## nautic2200

Great job on some super fish guys!


----------



## hilldo

What do I think?

I think you boys KICKED BUTT!

Way to go!


----------



## Bigwater

Good job....that 28 is a nice! She's huge.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## NattyArty713

That is a solid stringer!! That one is a toad and a half!!


----------



## Bayscout22

Awesome work and great posts, Josh!


----------



## AlanKulcak

way to take good genitics out of the bay !!!! high five on that !!!!!

next time please just take a pic and let her loose..







keep five and release over 25"


----------



## HAYBL

Way to go Josh and a big congrats to your friend as well. :brew: (rootbeer)


----------



## great white fisherman

Awesome fish my fellow fisherman. Surem would like to come down there and have someone like you teach me a little bay fishing. I don,t have a boat and live North of Dallas so no problem stealing your places. LOL. Again thanks for the show!


----------



## CaseyS

*Nice*

I wish I could catch a trout as big as me.

I am a big fan of CPR but keeping a few for a tournament victory is alright in my book.


----------



## barnman1980

Way to go! A good friend of mine and his dad fished that tourne and got 3rd. They said that 2 kids and there dad kicked everyones butt by like a pound or two.


----------



## Bayscout22

AlanKulcak said:


> way to take good genitics out of the bay !!!! high five on that !!!!!
> 
> next time please just take a pic and let her loose..
> 
> keep five and release over 25"


Thanks for the feedback AK. How do you feel about fishing with croaker? Obama or McCain?


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

Yeah we usually do release our fish over 25inches! Yeah it killed all of us to string her but it was for a tournament! Yeah we will release them!


----------



## Bigwater

Lagunar boy aka Josh said:


> Yeah we usually do release our fish over 25inches! Yeah it killed all of us to string her but it was for a tournament! Yeah we will release them!


We know you will and so will Jesse. Most of us can read. We knew it was for a tournament which is a whole different ball game than laying nine Trout out with the tenth being 8 lbs. Good job and a great fish!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

Yeah me and spur have gotten alot of comments like that here at school!!


----------



## JShupe

*Blah Blah Blah....*

those are **** good fish....!!! Way to go Jr.... tell your ma and pa hello from the Shupe's!

Jode-


----------



## AlanKulcak

bayscoutt22 ill just pm you rather than bombard a good thread with shinanigins





keep five and release over 25"


----------



## hockeyref999

Very nice, a day you'll never forget!


----------



## royboy42

yall should be proud


----------



## Solid Action

Lagunar boy aka Josh said:


> Yeah we usually do release our fish over 25inches! Yeah it killed all of us to string her but it was for a tournament! Yeah we will release them!


That fish is just as dead, whether you caught her on artificial for a tourney or on croaker during the summer to eat.

Think about it!


----------



## srfrjeff

verry nice up until now i feeling pretty good about a couple of 23 1/2" trout from the weekend.... lol killer pics....


----------



## Captain Dave

Excellent report my fellow Laguna Ace. You are growing up to be quite the Fisher. 

You are very well rewarded for your efforts

Lessons to be learned..


----------



## yellowmouth2

If anyone knows Jesse Arsola, he's a catch and release guy the majority of the time. Talk about taking the wind out of these kids sails. Give the kids a break.


AlanKulcak said:


> way to take good genitics out of the bay !!!! high five on that !!!!!
> 
> next time please just take a pic and let her loose..
> 
> keep five and release over 25"


----------



## Hendu3270

Great job Josh!! Looks like you guys had a blast. Check out those smiles!



AlanKulcak said:


> way to take good genitics out of the bay !!!! high five on that !!!!!
> 
> next time please just take a pic and let her loose..


AK = loser


----------



## 22fish

Nice fish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Man that's an awesome day on the water.....Great job guys


----------



## Captain Kyle

Great Fish! :cheers: I need to get out on the water.


----------



## AlanKulcak

lol hendu, sight cast and catch 15+ trout over 25" in half a years time with a fly rod and then get back to me ok.... maybe then you will have more respect for fish in a closed system bay.... 

I know jesse CPR's... and I thank him for that ! hes alot better about it than any of the maty guides.. 

But if you dont speak up, no one will hear you.. 




keep five and release over 25"


----------



## Guest

i,m over 50 and my best trout is only 27 3/4 " ,i know you make your dad proud.


----------



## Hendu3270

AlanKulcak said:


> lol hendu, sight cast and catch 15+ trout over 25" in half a years time with a fly rod and then get back to me ok.... maybe then you will have more respect for fish in a closed system bay....


LOL

These boys did a hell of a job catching these fish and your only comment was a smarta$$ remark putting them down for keeping the fish. Kids and young people today need to be encouraged to get outside and take part in fishing/hunting activities not put down when they do. And the fact that you say you have "15+ trout over 25 inches", in the manner you did tells me you're conceited and I see no rreason to "get back with you" on anything. My previous comment to you stands.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Hendu3270 said:


> LOL
> 
> These boys did a hell of a job catching these fish and your only comment was a smarta$$ remark putting them down for keeping the fish. Kids and young people today need to be encouraged to get outside and take part in fishing/hunting activities not put down when they do. And the fact that you say you have "15+ trout over 25 inches", in the manner you did tells me you're conceited and I see no rreason to "get back with you" on anything. My previous comment to you stands.


I'd have to agree with you.


----------



## 100% Texan

Alankulcak you must be real familiar with all the full time guides down in matagorda to make a blanket statement like what you said.Jesse is not the only guide that practices catch and release.I agree there alot of guides that keep what the law says you can remember its legal to keep 10 trout and one over 25'' per person [I think it's because you pay for the fishing license you can keep that many] anyway I will tell you that Iam a catch and grease guide.I throw all my big trout back if Iam able to but other than that there getting eaten by who ever catch's them.I will remind you of a closed meeting all of us matagorda guides atteneded the state told us to quit *****ing and start fishing the trout population in matagorda is the best it has ever been in 30 years of them keeping records.If you fly fish that is fine there are plenty of great fly fisherman that fish east matagorda and I never see them complain about what a 13 year old catch's and keeps.Ill keep my kill count down for ya though ok.


----------



## Bigwater

noo-noo said:


> Ill keep my kill count down for ya though ok.


That'll be good Cappy! Your boat kills way too many! While your at it could stay out towards the middle a little more?? LOL

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## HAYBL

AlanKulcak said:


> way to take good genitics out of the bay !!!! high five on that !!!!!
> 
> next time please just take a pic and let her loose..
> keep five and release over 25"


Sorry Josh to "cut off your wade" so to speak by interrupting your thread, but this guy is a real piece of work.

AK- This young man has posted many fishing reports of his proud catches. We may see pictures of gar out of a canal that are fatter than he is, or him and his buddies tearing up the perch in a pond he has access to.

I cannot believe you have the nerve (not even nerve because you are doing it behind a keyboard) to put them down for keeping legal fish. If you have read any of his other reports when he's fished the bay, he comments on how they release any of the big fish that they catch.

I'm not a biologist, but I can only imagine the mortality rate of the large fish you claim to have caught on fly. I assume by using the fly rod, you probably have to fight the fish a little longer than with rod and reel which might result in the fish being more tired and closer to death than a quick fight and release.

Again, sorry for beating this drum and interrupting us praising Josh and his friend for their great catches.

Chris


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

AlanKulcak said:


> I know jesse CPR's... and I thank him for that ! hes alot better about it than any of the maty guides..
> 
> But if you dont speak up, no one will hear you..


Well I will speak up. I am one of the easiest guys to get along with till you step on my toes and you did. Not ALL Matagorda Guides keep and kill big trout. My partner, Capt. Hollis Forrester and I along with many more, including Noo Noo release every trout we catch over 25". Now we try to ask our clients not to keep any over that size and if they want a wall mount then we are more than happy to get measuments and pics to get a replica done. Then they are released. Is that not CPRing? Sight casting to 15 trout 25+ inches in half a year? Try blind casting to over that many a month and catching them in off colored water.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

*a keyboard bully, lmao*

Alankulcak, you know you're a real bad a$& for bashing kids on there catch! If it were my kid you and I would be having a little meeting at the cleaning table!Your sight casting abilities are nothing to brag about if that's all you can produce in a half a year "weak man"! Pay attention to my reports and you'll see I've turned back just last week a 7lb,7 1/2lb, and an 8lb, and that's in a 4 day period! As you can see ,Capt Jesse is not the only guide that rleases fish,the majority of guides in Matagorda do release. I don't release big trout because of cry babys like you, I do it for preservation. If you don't like it that some big fish are kep then find another hobby like basket weaving! A very amaeture selfish attitude you have.


AlanKulcak said:


> lol hendu, sight cast and catch 15+ trout over 25" in half a years time with a fly rod and then get back to me ok.... maybe then you will have more respect for fish in a closed system bay....
> 
> I know jesse CPR's... and I thank him for that ! hes alot better about it than any of the maty guides..
> 
> But if you dont speak up, no one will hear you..
> 
> keep five and release over 25"


----------



## AlanKulcak

lol ah man you guys crack me up.. 

first of all i wasnt putting down any of the maty guides, i was only stating that there are some of them that do practice CPR and i thank them for that...

second, i only made my first statement to try and help people understand the importance of keeping big fish in a closed system bay.. those are the genes we need in our bay. there are no new fresh fishing comming into east maty like many of the other bay systems in the gulf coast. 

didnt mean to pis* in everones cheerios, just tried to raise awareness of harvesting these momas.. 
I understand the importance of bringing young blood to the sport but we can help raise awarness on catching and releasing so there kids will have fish to catch to... and if thats not important to you then why even care about introuducing kids to the sport..




keep five and release over 25"


----------



## garrettryan

I think you kids need to be in school, not catching all our big fish....

Kidding.. great catch.. wish I could catch some monsters like that..


----------



## Hendu3270

AlanKulcak said:



> way to take good genitics out of the bay !!!! high five on that !!!!!
> 
> next time please just take a pic and let her loose..QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> AlanKulcak said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ah man you guys crack me up..
> 
> i only made my first statement to try and help people understand the importance of keeping big fish in a closed system bay..
> 
> didnt mean to pis* in everones cheerios, just tried to raise awareness of harvesting these momas..
> 
> 
> 
> OK, last post from me in this thread.
> 
> Your latest post seems to be sincere and without too much sarcasm. Your view on this subject is by no means inaccurate, and I will not put you down for your personal policy of "keep 5 and release over 25 inches". The manner in which you attempted to make your point, however, was in my opinion, without taste. Especially since your original post was directed at a couple of kids. Lose the smarta$$ sarcasm type attitude in your first post and I would imagine this thread would be about 7 posts less in size.
> 
> That being said...let's all blow off work and go fishing!!!!:dance:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

Thanks Guys yeah I am VERY aware that I need to release my big fish! It was a tournament but if it wasnt these fish still wouldnt have survived they were hooked deep in the throat and bleeding bad when we landed them! Thanks everybody for the comments! Yeah we really should be in school..lol..


----------



## Sweet Action

Hey 2 Great fish boys I would have done the same my brother. Congrats.


----------



## Sweet Action

O and its cool to play hooky every now and then this time of year. Its go time for those big biotches!!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

Trust me i will be missing when the fishings good~


----------



## Blue Fury

AlanKulcak said:


> l
> I understand the importance of bringing young blood to the sport but we can help raise awarness on catching and releasing so there kids will have fish to catch to... and if thats not important to you then why even care about introuducing kids to the sport..
> 
> keep five and release over 25"


Tournament=money= lots of kool stuff for these kids.

It was a tournament for crying out loud....


----------



## AlanKulcak

Hendu3270 said:


> That being said...let's all blow off work and go fishing!!!!:dance:


AMEN TO THAT MY BROTHER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

keep five and release over 25"


----------



## yellowmouth2

Alan,
Think about it. If you want to make a point or opinion, which your perspective I somewhat agree with, you don't post it when a kid posts up a good report like this. Think back when you were his age. Man I didn't catch a fish like this until I was in my early 20's and I'm pushing 50 and haven't caught too many more like this. Yeah, you did p*#$ in someone Cheerios and that's why your getting bad reviews. We have to choose our battles wisely. I'm going to assume you meant well, but timing is everything.


AlanKulcak said:


> lol ah man you guys crack me up..
> 
> first of all i wasnt putting down any of the maty guides, i was only stating that there are some of them that do practice CPR and i thank them for that...
> 
> second, i only made my first statement to try and help people understand the importance of keeping big fish in a closed system bay.. those are the genes we need in our bay. there are no new fresh fishing comming into east maty like many of the other bay systems in the gulf coast.
> 
> didnt mean to pis* in everones cheerios, just tried to raise awareness of harvesting these momas..
> I understand the importance of bringing young blood to the sport but we can help raise awarness on catching and releasing so there kids will have fish to catch to... and if thats not important to you then why even care about introuducing kids to the sport..
> 
> keep five and release over 25"


----------



## Autco

Those are increadible pictures!


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*nice*

2 pigs there and one heLL of a stringer for the tounament!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

thanks yeah we worked hard to upgrade our trout and reds it was tough but we stuck it out and won!


----------



## redlegg

Nice job, tell the *****, we said HI.


Jed


----------



## wellconnected

I have one complaint, this picture makes us older guys feel bad :slimer:. Awesome pictures and Awesome fish!!!

regarding Alankulcak's comments - One thing I can say that I am super impressed that I only see one killjoy in this thread when in the past they would be all over. **** get a life!!!


----------

